# How to rate your customers



## Dave1224 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just wondering what other drivers are thinking about PAX ratings. We can't really control how they rate us but we can control how we rate them. Why do you drive for Uber? Most of us drive for the added money. I put the math up in a couple of places in the past few days...I actually make about $5/Hr not including insurance that I would have to pay anyway. We can't make a living without tips. Uber does everything it can to discourage tipping. Uber uses us as it's income engines but fails to take care of us. We need to take care of ourselves. How? By encouragine tipping and rating customers based on tipping. We can encourage tipping by posting a small note on each door where the PAX will see it. Mine is about 3" by 2" and it says: 

You are not required to tip the Uber driver
The only way to tip your UberX driver is with cash
Tips are NOT automatically added to your bill
UberX does NOT have a tipping option in the app
Tips are an important part of the driver's income
Without tips, drivers averages about $5/hr
So, while tips are always voluntary, you can reward
good service.

Rating PAX based on tipping
It really doesn't matter to me if a passanger never says a word and listens to music on his/her phone or if they take a great interest in my life. I provide safe and pleasant trasport to get them to where they need to go. I always try to provide an excellent service. I do expect to receive a tip for good service the same way any other service professional does. So why would any driver give a passanger a 5* when they do not tip? How do we know what to expect when we see a 5* next to a fare when we receive the alert? It really urks me to get the 5* passanger, provide great service and receive no tip. I always ask myself, How on earth did that person get a 5* rating? You are providing a disservice to your fellow drivers to give 5* to a not tipper. If we all got on the same page and decided to rate them based on how it actually impacts us, I would be seeing a 4* or lower and I would be less likely to pick him up. We all have the no brainers, a fare that is very close to us (less than 5 min) but we all have a decision to make when the fare is further away (10 min or more). The rating should help us decide if it is worth our time and gas to pick up that fare. Feel free to reduce the rating further for fares that make you wait a long time for them, pin to a nonexistant location, leave trash in the car or any other misdeeds, but please also knock down their ratings for failure to tip. For me, the rating is as follows:

Any passanger that does not tip does not get 5* rating.
Short trips without tips = 4*
Longer trips or trips where assistance with bags in provided such as airport runs, the PAX will not get more than 3* if no tip is offered.

If more of you would rate in a manner that makes sense, soon our passengers will get the message that it is much harder to get rides because of low ratings and as nice as they may be, they can't get the higher ratings without tipping. If they ask you about how you will rate them or specifically request 5*, please let them know that your rating system takes into account how pleasant they are but it is not the only factor in your decision.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Not a bad idea in general, however, how do you get the word out? Uber has a revolving door on new drivers. How do you educate those guys? This website only reaches a tiny fraction of drivers. Uber has made it very difficult for drivers to organize for a reason.
If it were possible to organize all the drivers in your market, then you could organize strikes for better rates.

Maybe the answer is with a bunch of social media posts that spread the word that not tipping your Uber driver is bullshit. Try educating the masses who use Uber. I've studied this problem before. I sympathize with you and the rest of the drivers. I have actually read one driver recently who debated why tipping was a bad idea. I suspect he was a troll looking for confrontation.

Many passengers do not even know they are rated. Also, there are plenty of drivers who will pick up anyone without looking at their rating, they just accept the ride by tapping on the screen as soon as possible. That passenger rating is shown in tiny font, only on that accept page for a reason. A driver never sees a passengers rating after he accepts and Uber never tells their passengers what they are rated. 

Uphill battle I know.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree with this 100% I am totally new to uber, one month or so in now driving part time, total income around 1500/114 trips. I had no idea how low we get paid after putting in countless hours in our cars using free wifi, yes we are having a easy day and not working hard when waiting for rides but still we need tips, it's how this easy job becomes profitable for us, especially those of us with lower rates per mile. 


I think we need to get together as a forum and make a UBER DRIVER HOW TO sheet that we can print out or have printed for cheap locally to hand out to drivers we see, they need to know this information, its the only way we can educate drivers to make pax respect us and how to reduce lots of uber headaches such i.e. calling a pax a minute after receiving and your stuck at a traffic light so they know your actually on your way and not just sitting around (plus it makes a verbal connection you ARE on the way and I've never had one cancel a ride after calling).


----------

